# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Sistemas de Riego >  35,8 millones de euros para la modernización y consolidación de regadíos en Cataluña

## F. Lázaro

El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, realizará una inversión de 35.805.000 euros para la ejecución de obras de modernización y consolidación de regadíos en la Comunidad Autónoma de Cataluña.

Las actuaciones se llevarán a cabo a partir de 2013. Esta inversión es fruto del Convenio de Colaboración suscrito entre el Ministerio y la Sociedad Estatal de Infraestructuras Agrarias, SEIASA, tras su autorización en Consejo de Ministros el pasado 30 de noviembre.

En el Convenio se establecen los criterios generales de actuación de la Sociedad, en relación con la promoción, contratación y explotación de estas obras, declaradas de interés general y cuya ejecución es encargada por el MAGRAMA a la Sociedad Estatal, en concurrencia con las Comunidades de Regantes y con las Comunidades Autónomas correspondientes.

Con la inversión prevista se ejecutarán 9 actuaciones contempladas en las provincias de Gerona, Lérida y Tarragona.

- Gerona-C.R de la Presa de Colomers. Mejora de la Red de Albons (6,7 millones de euros); C.R. de la Margen Derecha del Muga (2,2 millones de euros).
- Lérida-C.R. de Raimat (2,8 millones de euros); C.R. de Bassanova de Almenar (6,1 millones de euros); C.R. de Canales de Urgel (6,06 millones de euros).
- Tarragona-C.R. de San Jaume de la Torre del Español (2,3 millones de euros); C.R. de Valls. Fase I (4,01 millones de euros); C.R. de Valls. Fase II (2,9 millones de euros); C.R. de la Margen Derecha del Ebro. Fase III. 1ª (2,5 millones de euros).

Estas actuaciones beneficiarán a un total de 26.424 regantes y afectarán a una superficie de 92.843 hectáreas.

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/agricul...cataluna-24952

----------

